# Can we take registration plates?



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Folks,

can you guys please let me know if it is allowed to carry the registration plates in carry on bag?

I am just worried if the air port security considers it as a sharp object?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

DreamCar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> can you guys please let me know if it is allowed to carry the registration plates in carry on bag?
> 
> I am just worried if the air port security considers it as a sharp object?


I've had customers tell me they brought it with their carry on luggage without any issues, however I think I would have a "Plan B" in place in case they made you remove it. Maybe have it in an overnight mailer just in case :dunno:. Definetely would not want to check it if you are making any connections.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Looks Like July now*



I-Won-Today said:


> I've had customers tell me they brought it with their carry on luggage without any issues, however I think I would have a "Plan B" in place in case they made you remove it. Maybe have it in an overnight mailer just in case :dunno:. Definetely would not want to check it if you are making any connections.


Jonathan,

We tried for a late June PCD for our 2012 335i Sport Line. Howeve all the Slots were filled:thumbdwn: It looks like we now have to try for a mid to late July PCD. We are hoping that will work out for our PCD. Happy Easter :thumbup: Thanks again for all your great updates ,and all the questions you answer for us on this PCD Forum !:thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SD330i said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> We tried for a late June PCD for our 2012 335i Sport Line. Howeve all the Slots were filled:thumbdwn: It looks like we now have to try for a mid to late July PCD. We are hoping that will work out for our PCD. Happy Easter :thumbup: Thanks again for all your great updates ,and all the questions you answer for us on this PCD Forum !:thumbup:


You're more than welcome. Hopefully we can find a date that works for you :thumbup:


----------

